# 7 1/2 week old buckling has liquid diarrea. HELP



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

Should I give probios and BoSe? I also have pen. 

I don't have anything else at this point. 

Two possible causes. DH brought home 2% milk instead of whole milk. Started all three kids on that yesterday. The other two are fine this morning. 

The other cause.... My lactating doe has been empty of milk for a day and a half. I had the strong suspicion that this non-related bottle buckling was stealing her milk. This morning he has runs and she has lots of milk for me. ???

This buckling (Bubba) drank his morning bottle with the same vigor as always and then began to eat the grain/alfalfa pellets/BOSS/calf manna mix as usual. He does not act off. 


:help


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

withhold his feed amounts and have you been using cocci prevention??


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

Withhold the grain mix or the milk? He got cocci prevention before he came. Could it be cocci?  I forgot to mention that I top dressed the grain mix with a pellet wormer a couple of days ago. He does have access to free choice mineral. 

Right now I only have the one goat yard...so everyone is sharing the grain mix. We are in the process of building another yard and a small barn. How can I keep him from the grain? 

Would probios at this point help? I don't want it to do more harm. I've never used it before.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

Cocci prevention/treatment in an ongoing thing, not a one time deal. My concern would be cocci especially since all of your goats of all ages are sharing a pen. Also, quit feeding the kids 2% milk and get them back on whole milk or pasteurized goat milk now.

Sara


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

Thank you Sara. Will start Cocci prevention right away and whole milk. Should I use prevention with Bubba or Treatment? Or should I wait and see if the probios works first?


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

I would treat him and your other kids. Do you have Corid?

Sara


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

I just gave him Probios. I also have CMPK and BoSe. I'm grasping at staws here. My mind is gone and I can't remember anything. His runs are liquid. VERY worried. His temp is 102.2 
After giving probios and taking temp I put him back in the yard. He went straight for the grain again. 



BlissBerry said:


> I would treat him and your other kids. Do you have Corid?
> 
> Sara


No. But I can get it.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

We have had limited space to isolate an animal before and we built a simple A frame shelter, put a solid pallet underneath with some bedding and put up T-post and some spare fencing or cattle panels. It works in a pinch especially for kids. there is no way to keep him from the grain unless you take him out.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

Thank you for the idea Bethany. Great help.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

I'll be weaning him at 8 weeks. That is this sunday. Should I wean him now? (Thurs) ??? He is eating solids like a pro. No problem.


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

Isn't 8 weeks a bit young for weaning?


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

Rose said:


> Isn't 8 weeks a bit young for weaning?


I thought the same thing.

Sara


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

8 weeks is young to wean, but I've done it and I know several others who do as well. They do better if on milk for 12-16 weeks though...learned that the hard way.

I also would be thinking coccidia. I would use the treatment dose and then keep him on prevention. You would be best off seperating your kids from your adults if possible.

Probios won't hurt but probably won't fix the problem. If he's still eating good, then it's probably not indigestion/acidosis.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Get him off the grain for now till he is back to normal. alfalfa pellets are fine and treat him for cocci along with your other kids. cocci meds are corid or demethox 40 % that work good. you should have treated him for cocci when he was moved also worm him.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

I have worked all morning and fenced in a yard (temporary 6 line electric fence) for the yearling and her kid. I just gave baking soda and 1ml BoSe. I noticed he is now hunched up a bit and still has loose bowels. Not as loose but still quite a bit. He is eating hay right now, but now he seems a little tummy ache is bothering him or maybe his backend is sore from all the wet stuff. 


Will be going to the store today. What if they don't have banamine? (For the pain) Will something else work? 

Will try to pick up Corid today for sure.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

Shykid Acres said:


> Will be going to the store today. What if they don't have banamine? (For the pain) Will something else work?


Banamine is a prescription item available only from your vet. Have you secured a large animal vet for your herd yet?

Sara


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

> I noticed he is now hunched up a bit and still has loose bowels. Not as loose but still quite a bit. He is eating hay right now, but now he seems a little tummy ache is bothering him or maybe his backend is sore from all the wet stuff.


Hunched up and tummy ache would make me consider entero.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

sounds like you need CD ANTITOXIN right now some Tractor supply carry it he could be going into entro. Don't give him cmpk and if you move him in with mom how are you going to keep grain away from him? Why is he on a bottle and mom both??


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

I think this is the buckling she bought ...could be wrong.


Patty


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

I think it is the buckling she purchased also.



> The other cause.... My lactating doe has been empty of milk for a day and a half. I had the strong suspicion that this non-related bottle buckling was stealing her milk.  This morning he has runs and she has lots of milk for me


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

BTW- The 2% will give them the runs really bad. My mom got 2% for Milo by accident and I gave him two bottles with it and he had the runs really bad so I switched him back ASAP.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

how much does this kid weigh??


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

Sondra said:


> sounds like you need CD ANTITOXIN right now some Tractor supply carry it he could be going into entro. Don't give him cmpk and if you move him in with mom how are you going to keep grain away from him? Why is he on a bottle and mom both??


It wasn't his mom.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

Sondra said:


> how much does this kid weigh??


Last time I weighed him on 4-25-08 he was 38.6lbs

I just got back from the store. Got corid, they only had the gallon jug. Grrr. I only have 5 goats not 500. Oh well. I'll have to read up on expiration dates with that one.

I gave all 3 bottle kids their first "treatment" dose of Corid this evening. 
I gave CD&T to all 3 kids on 4-17-08. They are not due for their second dose yet. Should I give it now or wait?


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

And when I saw him hunched up a little I only assumed it was his tummy that hurt. He ate his evening bottle with vigor and played a little. Still looks like he's a little hunched when I fed him the Corid. 

Should I give 2nd dose of CD&T now or when it is due next thursday?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

you give CD/T when due 
I was talking abt CD ANTITOXIN which is not the same thing it is for entro. and is something you MUST keep on hand. Even if you never ever use it. When you need it you need it yesterday not tomorrow. As for your corid if you want to sell some off and mail it then pm me otherwise keep it in the refrigerator and it will last for 3yrs


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

Kimberly, sondra is right-I bet you can sell some of that Corid to help with the cost. You should post in the for sale forum and try to sell it by the pint or quart. I bet someone would take you up on it. Good luck with your little guy, hopefully it was just the change in milk!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

He does not look nearly as hunched anymore, maybe the slightest hint of being hunched IF that. I also got Injectable B complex, but have not used it yet. Should I? I don't want to OD him on everything.

I think it _was_ just a milk change. We shall see.

Thank you Sondra for the info.

BTW how is CD Toxoid and CD Antitoxin different? I am confused.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

p.s. We now have whole milk. Thanks all.


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

When I've had kids with scours, I treat with liquid sulfa and something called Diarsanyl. If you're using Corid instead of sulfa, you can still give the diarsanyl. That stops the runs. Kathie


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

Thanks Kathy. I am hoping he will be better in the morning. Time will tell.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

Well, he looks better this morning. Yeah! He was munching down on his hay when I left him.  Thank you all for your help and advice. I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I have a question if that's ok. Why does the 2 percent cause scours? I would think it wouldn't be as good, since it's got less fat, but wouldn't have thought it would cause such troubles!

Once when I was raising a baby deer I had to feed it skim a couple times because I didn't have the whole. Poor guy! But he didn't get sick from it.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

That is a VERY good question. Wish I had the answer. I hope someone that knows will give one. I wonder too. Maybe it has something to do with not enough fat content and it messes up their tummies somehow. ???


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Kimberly what dosage of the corid did you give your kid? Vicki


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

> BTW how is CD Toxoid and CD Antitoxin different? I am confused.


There is a big difference between antitoxin and the actual vaccine. The vaccine contains killed bacteria or modified bacteria which can't cause disease but make the kid produce his own immunity to the bacteria. So if the bacteria try to make him sick...he's already immune. It can take about 2 weeks for the kid to develop antibodies that make him immune. Antitoxin is a "quick fix" for when you need immunity NOW not in 2 weeks. It basically gives him antibodies from another goat to fight disease, but he won't make his own antibodies. It gives almost immediate immunity but lasts for only 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> Kimberly what dosage of the corid did you give your kid? Vicki


By following the directions on the bottle I came to the conclusion that a 40lb kid (or thereabouts) should receive 1/2 fluid ounce of the mixed solution.

Is this correct? It was saying that for the "treatment" dose you should use 1oz per 100lbs body weight. Am I giving them too much?


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

Check Goat 101..the dosage is different for goats then for calves which is what you are doing.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,65.0.html


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

Thank you. I will look at that right now.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

********************************************************************************
Subject: Corid Treatment 
If you are going to use the corid, use it at the following rates and syringe it into each kid according to weight. 
Putting it in the water is useless. Mine won't even drink milk with it in it. 

Treatment dose....use once a day for 5 days..no less.Use it full strength...no water! And yes, you're vet will throw a wall-eyed fit if you tell him how you used it! He will also tell you the "calf dose" which isn't anywhere near strong enough for goats. Been there, done that...didn't work! This dose is 5x's the calf dose and I just,today, did fecals on all my babies! Not one coccidia egg! They are 3mo. olds and Feb. babies. So, I can safely say the doses below work with fecals to back 'em up! 

Doses below are 50mg/kg (2.2#)....recommended treatment levels for caprines. 

6cc/25# 
12cc/50# 
18cc/75 
24/100# 

You use your calculator to break it down to weights. My brain and eyes are fried!! 
Kaye 
********************************************************************************

Okay...now I am really lost. :? Let me see if I've got this right. If I have a 50# kid then I should use 12cc straight Corid OR 12cc Corid solution? (Container says mix such and such an amount of Corid with such and such an amount of water THEN use however many CC's per body lb.) 


:crazy I just don't understand. Sorry. 

I have not weighed the kids again, but about six days ago the largest was 38.6lbs. 

Can someone make this a little more clear to me. :??? Thanks.

???


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

It says use it full strength, no water. Goodness, I hope I did it right LOL.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

Oh, yes. I see that now. Yicks! I was giving each of them 1/2 fl oz of Corid/water solution. Now what? Do I start with the new dose and do that at the full 5 days or what? And how much. I'm not good with calculators and math and such. 

What should I give for a 40 pounder, give or take? And a 30 pounder, give or take? Thanks. Boy...I'm glad I bought a gallon.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

9.6 cc for 40 lb kid so I go with 10cc or 9 1/2 and yes use this the 5 days


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

Sondra said:


> 9.6 cc for 40 lb kid so I go with 10cc or 9 1/2 and yes use this the 5 days


That is the straight stuff without adding anything. Not making a solution of it at all? I just need to make absolutely sure, before I give it. Thanks. 

I will start with this dosage tomorrow. What about a 30 lb kid? Same dosage?


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

P.S. Okay I was just filling in my herd diary for the night and I caught myself! I wrote down the Corid dosage to give tomorrow as being 9.5 to 10 fl oz  instead of cc. So...Taking that into consideration...is giving 1/2 fl oz  solution okay? Or what? Sorry to be such a pest. I just want to get this down in my wacky mind straight so there are absolutely no mistakes.

I have been giving this fl oz  dose with their evening feeding. Put it in their milk and they've had no problem with it.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

u do not use fluid oz with corid
You use it straight from the bottle 9.6 cc per 40 lb.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

Thank you. I understand now. I think the kids will drink it down if I add it to their evening milk bottle. I'll try it and see how it goes. The first day I tried to squirt it directly into the buckling's mouth. BIG mess. It did not work that way. I ended up having to give it in bottle form. They drank it readily. Hopefully they will again.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I put mine in the morning lambar when everyone is hungry. IF I do have to individually dose I use Kayes snow cone syrup idea, syringe up the corid and then fill the rest of the syringe with snow cone syrup...kero or pancake syrup works also. vicki


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

Good idea! Thanks. 

Even with the larger dose mixed with their evening milk, they drink it right down, so I think I'll stick with that.  I don't have a lambar yet. I hope to by next year when the second batch of kids come. It will be much easier. (I think)


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

My little buck seems too aware of any changes in his milk. I mix it with black strap molasses.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

I had calf manna in with the girlies feed and it gave them the poos. Already on cocci prevent, dewormed, excetra, took out the manna and now they are fine. Now they only get smashed alfalfa cubes with a dusting of grain. Sorry your guy has tummy problems. Tammy


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

UPDATE: He is back to normal now. Thanks everyone for all your help.


----------



## pokyone42 (Oct 26, 2007)

YAY!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

Glad to it. Tammy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OH that is good!!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

:biggrin I thought so too. I still don't know if it was cocci or the 2% milk feedings that he got that day and a half. Oh well. Glad I took care of both.  

Thanks for all your help everyone.


----------

